# performing rights = εκτελεστικά δικαιώματα



## nickel (Jul 21, 2008)

Για τα σκέτα performing rights (εκτελεστικά δικαιώματα), από τη Wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Performing_rights
Performing rights are the right to perform music in public. It is part of copyright law and demands payment to the music’s composer/lyricist and publisher (with the royalties generally split 50/50 between the two) when a business uses music in a public performance. Examples of public performances are broadcast and cable television, radio, concerts, nightclubs, restaurants etc. When music is performed by a business they must obtain a license to use that music and compensate the author (composer and lyricist) and publisher.

Γκουγκλιές: εκτελεστικά δικαιώματα

Ειδικότερα για τα non-dramatic performing rights, θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε «μη θεατρικά εκτελεστικά δικαιώματα»; Δεν υπάρχει κάτι αντίστοιχο στα δικά μας.

Μια αναλυτική περιγραφή βρίσκουμε στο βιβλίο _Public Performance of Music in the United States_.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 21, 2008)

Ίσως, δικαιώματα μουσικής εκτέλεσης μόνο. Υπάρχει λέξη μουσικολυρικός (κάτι που να περιλαμβάνει μουσική+στίχο); Δεν θα έλεγα "θεατρικά" γιατί μπορεί να αναφέρεται στην τηλεόραση, κινηματογράφο κλπ.

Πάντως, δεν θα απέρριπτα το "μη-δραματικά εκτελεστικά δικαιώματα".


----------



## nickel (Jul 21, 2008)

Ο ελληνικός όρος _εκτελεστικά δικαιώματα_ υπονοεί ήδη τη μουσική, όπως και ο αγγλικός _performing rights_. Θα χρειαζόταν δηλαδή να πούμε _δικαιώματα εκτέλεσης μουσικής_ μόνο αν δεν γίνεται σαφές από το συγκείμενο.

Το non-dramatic εδώ σημαίνει, όπως λες, οτιδήποτε δεν αποτελεί drama, όπου drama = play for the theatre, television, or radio (και κινηματογραφημένο), _έργα δραματικής τέχνης_ (στο νόμο για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα). Τα δικαιώματα αυτά δεν καλύπτουν τη χρήση της μουσικής σ' ένα σίριαλ, αλλά καλύπτουν τη χρήση της σ' ένα ντοκιμαντέρ. Ποια θα ήταν εδώ η σαφέστερη απόδοση του dramatic (άρα και του non-dramatic); Το σκέτο «δραματικός» δεν είναι ακόμα πιο ασαφές και λανθασμένο; Θα έπρεπε να πούμε κάτι φλύαρο: _σε έργα που δεν αποτελούν έργα δραματικής τέχνης_; _Εκτελεστικά δικαιώματα με εξαίρεση τα έργα δραματικής τέχνης_;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 21, 2008)

nickel said:


> Το σκέτο «δραματικός» δεν είναι ακόμα πιο ασαφές και λανθασμένο;


Αν και υποψιάζομαι ότι είναι ρητορική η ερώτησή σου, θα απαντήσω και θα πω ναι.



nickel said:


> Θα έπρεπε να πούμε κάτι φλύαρο: _σε έργα που δεν αποτελούν έργα δραματικής τέχνης_; _Εκτελεστικά δικαιώματα με εξαίρεση τα έργα δραματικής τέχνης_;


Αν και μου αρέσει πιο πολύ το «θεατρικά», θα προτιμούσα το δεύτερο, γιατί στην περίπτωση του πρώτου θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει λογικά ορισμός από νόμο, δηλαδή «θεατρικά θεωρούνται τα μπλα, μπλα και μπλα», καθότι ίσως να μην είναι πολύ ξεκάθαρο το ότι θα μπορούσαμε να μιλάμε και για ραδιόφωνο. 
Θα ρωτήσω και θα επανέρθω.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 21, 2008)

Για να ορίσουμε λίγο το αντικείμενό μας:
• Dramatic works may not be publicly performed without permission, either in their entirety or in smaller portions, such as: excerpts, acts, scenes, monologues, etc. The rights that are needed to publicly perform a dramatic work that combines a musical work together with staging, dialogue, costuming, special lighting, choreography, etc. are referred to as grand performing rights. Grand performing rights are typically obtained from the creator of the work or their publisher. The rights to publicly perform a single piece of music from a musical play in a non-dramatic fashion are often referred to as small performing rights. Small performing rights are typically obtained from organizations such as ASCAP, BMI, and SESAC. To qualify as a non-dramatic performance, a piece of music taken from a musical play may not make use of any form of staging, choreography, etc., even if the use of any of these elements is not intended to represent any part of the original musical play. *For example, creating your own dance steps to a piece of music from a musical play disqualifies the use as a non-dramatic use and permission for the grand performing rights must be sought.*
http://www.copyright.iupui.edu/permorg.htm

Άρα, από τη στιγμή που μιλάμε για τη μουσική _*μόνο*_, το μόνο ορίζει αρνητικά και αποσαφηνίζει όλα τα άλλα. Μπορεί τα "εκτελεστικά δικαιώματα" να υπονοούν τη μουσική, αλλά δεν ορίζουν το πλαίσιο. Performing rights δεν περιορίζεται στη μουσική πάντα. 

Τώρα, όσον αφορά το "μη-δραματικά εκτελεστικά δικαιώματα", ΟΚ, δεν με ξετρελαίνει. Όπως και να' χει όμως, το δράμα μπορεί να αναφέρεται σε θέατρο, τηλεόραση και κιν/φο. Σαφές δεν είναι σε καμία περίπτωση, το θεωρώ όμως *οικονομικό*, στα πλαίσια του σωστού (έστω στις παρυφές του) και με τη χρήση μπορεί να μαθευτεί, να καθιερωθεί και να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 21, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Αν και υποψιάζομαι ότι είναι ρητορική η ερώτησή σου, θα απαντήσω και θα πω ναι.



Γιατί; 



Palavra said:


> Αν και μου αρέσει πιο πολύ το «θεατρικά», θα προτιμούσα το δεύτερο, γιατί στην περίπτωση του πρώτου θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει λογικά ορισμός από νόμο, δηλαδή «θεατρικά θεωρούνται τα μπλα, μπλα και μπλα», καθότι ίσως να μην είναι πολύ ξεκάθαρο το ότι θα μπορούσαμε να μιλάμε και για ραδιόφωνο.



Μα δεν πρόκειται μόνο για θεατρικά. Τι είναι τα έργα δραματικής τέχνης;


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 21, 2008)

dra·ma (dräm, drm)
n.
1.
a. A prose or verse composition, especially one telling a serious story, that is intended for representation by actors impersonating the characters and performing the dialogue and action.
b. A serious narrative work or program for television, radio, or the cinema.
2. Theatrical plays of a particular kind or period: Elizabethan drama.
3. The art or practice of writing or producing dramatic works.
4. A situation or succession of events in real life having the dramatic progression or emotional effect characteristic of a play: the drama of the prisoner's escape and recapture.
5. The quality or condition of being dramatic: a summit meeting full of drama.

Οι ορισμοί αυτοί ταυτίζονται σχεδόν με αυτούς που δίνει το ΛΝΕΓ, με εξαίρεση το 1b. Το πλησιέστερο ανάλογο είναι "θεατρικό, κινηματογραφικό ή τηλεοπτικό έργο με έντονες συγκινήσεις, θλιβερό ή βίαιο περιεχόμενο."


----------



## nickel (Jul 21, 2008)

Κατάλαβα. Θα πρέπει πρώτα να ανοίξουμε συζήτηση για το drama και το dramatic.

Προς το παρόν και με τη (χρυσή) ευκαιρία, στο νόμο για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα οι *performers / performing artists* αποδίδονται με τη φράση «*ερμηνευτές ή εκτελεστές καλλιτέχνες*».


----------



## Palavra (Jul 21, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Γιατί;


Τι πάει να πει «γιατί»;


Ambrose said:


> Μα δεν πρόκειται μόνο για θεατρικά. Τι είναι τα έργα δραματικής τέχνης;


Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς.

Αυτό που θέλω να πω πάντως είναι ότι θα πρέπει να βρούμε αν και πως ορίζει η *ελληνική* νομοθεσία τους συγκεκριμένους όρους, διότι ό,τι κι αν λέμε εμείς, αν έχει ορίσει «έργα δραματικής τέχνης» ως θεατρικά, ραδιοφωνικά κτλ, έτσι θα πρέπει να το λέμε. Όπως είπα, μόλις αδειάσω λίγο θα ρωτήσω δικηγόρους.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 21, 2008)

nickel said:


> Κατάλαβα. Θα πρέπει πρώτα να ανοίξουμε συζήτηση για το drama και το dramatic.



Νομίζω πως όλο το πρόβλημα έγκειται στον όρο "dramatic" και το κατά πόσο είναι ψευδόφιλος.


----------



## nickel (Jul 21, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Νομίζω πως όλο το πρόβλημα έγκειται στον όρο "dramatic" και κατά πόσο είναι ψευδόφιλος.



Δεν θα το τοποθετούσα έτσι. Π.χ. δεν είναι ψευδόφιλη όταν μιλάμε για _δραματική τέχνη, δραματική σχολή, δραματικός συγγραφέας_ κ.τ.ό. Απλώς, με τις διαφορετικές σημασίες που έχει (π.χ. _δραματική ταινία_), ιδιαίτερα με την επίδραση του αγγλικού dramatic (π.χ. _δραματικές εξελίξεις_), πρέπει να προσέχουμε τη σύμφραση που θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε για να μην παρερμηνευτεί.

Παρεμπ, να πω ότι ο όρος _έργα της δραματικής τέχνης_ πιθανότατα δεν περιλαμβάνεται στο νόμο για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα, όπου γίνεται αναλυτική αναφορά. Τον πήρα από αυτό το βιβλίο, όπου φιλοξενεί υπό αυτό τον τίτλο όλα αυτά τα έργα που αντιστοιχούν στο drama σε αντιδιαστολή προς τα έργα λόγου, τα μουσικά έργα, τα οπτικοακουστικά έργα, τα έργα εικαστικών και γραφικών τεχνών, τα παράγωγα έργα, τα προγράμματα ηλεκτρονικών υπολογιστών και τις εφευρέσεις.


----------



## Elena (Jul 21, 2008)

nickel said:


> Τον πήρα από αυτό το βιβλίο, όπου φιλοξενεί υπό αυτό τον τίτλο όλα αυτά τα έργα που αντιστοιχούν στο drama σε αντιδιαστολή προς τα έργα λόγου, τα μουσικά έργα, τα οπτικοακουστικά έργα, τα έργα εικαστικών και γραφικών τεχνών, τα παράγωγα έργα, τα προγράμματα ηλεκτρονικών υπολογιστών και τις εφευρέσεις.



Αν και δεν είναι αλάνθαστο, είναι εξαιρετικά χρήσιμο (το συγκεκριμένο βιβλίο).

Η σχετική νομοθεσία εδώ (με σαφή διαχωρισμό «εκτέλεσης» / «παράστασης» (π.χ. άρθρο 27) και αναλυτική περιγραφή και για τα «ερμηνεία», «μετάδοση», «παραγωγή», «παρουσίαση» κ.λπ.


----------



## danae (Jul 21, 2008)

Στις δραματικές σχολές αυτό που μαθαίνει κανείς είναι υποκριτική --συν διάφορα άλλα. Μήπως θα μπορούσαμε να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε στην απόδοση; (Είμαι τόσο κουρασμένη που δεν λειτουργεί το μυαλό μου).

Ξέχασα: για την εφορία υπάρχει ο διαχωρισμός "μουσικοσυνθέτη" και "εκτελεστή μουσικών έργων".


----------



## nickel (Jul 21, 2008)

danae said:


> Στις δραματικές σχολές αυτό που μαθαίνει κανείς είναι υποκριτική [...] Μήπως θα μπορούσαμε να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε στην απόδοση;


Μπορούμε να απολαύσουμε ένα ρεσιτάλ υποκριτικής (τέχνης, ερμηνείας), μπορούμε να δώσουμε βραβεία για την υποκριτική ερμηνεία, αλλά στα νομικά κείμενα δεν ξέρω να χρησιμοποιείται ο όρος.


----------



## nickel (Jul 22, 2008)

Τελική μου πρόταση για το non-dramatic performing rights:
εκτελεστικά δικαιώματα που δεν αφορούν την εκτέλεση (μουσικού έργου) κατά τη διάρκεια έργου της δραματικής τέχνης

Σκέφτομαι, δηλαδή, μετά από μια συζήτηση που έκανα χτες, ότι, αφού δεν υπάρχει στις δικές μας νομικές διατυπώσεις μια συντομότερη διατύπωση, θα πρέπει να φλυαρήσουμε υπέρ της σαφήνειας.

Από εκείνους τους δικηγόρους είχαμε καμιά ανταπόκριση, palavra;


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 22, 2008)

Μιλώντας για δικηγόρους και έργα δραματικής τέχνης:

Φαντάζομαι ότι ο όρος δεν έχει αποδοθεί στα Ελληνικά, γιατί δεν υπάρχει ανάγκη να αποδοθεί. Στα Αγγλικά λέγονται και small performing rights. Το έργο δραματικής τέχνης σύμφωνα με τον ορισμό που δίνει η δικηγόρος περιλαμβάνει κινηματογράφο και τηλεόραση;


----------



## nickel (Jul 22, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Το έργο δραματικής τέχνης σύμφωνα με τον ορισμό που δίνει η δικηγόρος περιλαμβάνει κινηματογράφο και τηλεόραση;



Ναι, γι' αυτό έφυγα από το σύντομο «μη θεατρικά»· επειδή άφηνε κενά, όπως επισήμανες.

(Εννοείται, όταν λέμε «τηλεόραση», ότι αναφερόμαστε σε σίριαλ ή μαγνητοσκοπημένο θέατρο.)


----------

